# And they say chinese toys are dangerous?



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

???


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

ouch


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

That makes me hurt just looking at it.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah thinkin about getting my brother one for Christmas.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

The only thing that would make it better would be a wading pool filled with iodine at the bottom....you know, to prevent infection.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

The Pool with Iodine only comes with the deluxe model. And it comes with a free pack of character themed band aids, with the character of your choice.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that would make it better would be a wading pool filled with iodine at the bottom....you know, to prevent infection.
> ...


+1 didn't we just have this posted a little while back? Still funny though!


----------

